# 2005 brute force 750



## Jack Christensen (Sep 16, 2019)

With 2” lift installed any recommendations on rims and tires? Mainly used for trail riding.. no deep mudding or any craziness.. not trying to spend a fortune but want height for clearance.. is there anything I can run on asphalt and dirt?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You need a radial. 

 What's the best all around tire? - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^ That thread has a lot of great info in it. If they still make them, the MudLite XTR was a great choice.


----------



## Jack Christensen (Sep 16, 2019)

THANK YOU!


Polaris425 said:


> You need a radial.
> 
> What's the best all around tire? - MudInMyBlood Forums
> 
> ^^ That thread has a lot of great info in it. If they still make them, the MudLite XTR was a great choice.


----------

